# STRIKEFORCE: LAWLER vs. SHIELDS



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Strikeforce June 6 Robbie Lawler vs. Jake Shields*

*








Scottrade Center – St. Louis, MO
Saturday, June 6, 2009 – 9:00PM (CST) - prelims at 7:00PM

MAIN CARD (BEGINNING AT 9:00PM - PST):

-Robbie Lawler (182.75) vs. Jake Shields (181.75)
-Nick Diaz (179) vs. Scott Smith (179.5)
-Andrei Arlovski (244) vs. Brett Rogers (262)
-Kevin Randleman (204) vs. Mike Whitehead (206)
-Phil Baroni (168.75) vs. Joe Riggs (170)


UNDERCARD (BEGINNING AT APPROXIMATELY 7:00PM – PST)

-Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante (205.5) vs. Mike Kyle (202.5)
-Josh Baumgartner (173.5) vs. Jesse Finney (175.75)
-Tyron Woodley (170.5) vs. Sal Woods (169.25)
-Lucas Lopes (186) vs. Scott Ventimiglia (185)
-Dave Cochran (153) vs. Pat Benson (155.75)
-Booker DeRousse (204.25) vs. James Wade (205.25)






​*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man this card is great so far. Can't wait to see all of these.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Those two fights alone will make this card worth it. Feijao vs. Babalu will be a fast LHW fight. It will be interesting to see what game plans they both try to excecute.

I have no doubt that we will see Feijao work at least one clinch with his dirty boxing until he can get a plum sunk so that he can throw his knees. He's brutal in this area.

Phil Baroni vs. Joe Riggs should be on this card as well.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is your poster for the event......


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Good card :thumbsup: Lawler has a great sprawl, Sheilds is going to get KO'd.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool that looks like a good card already, I must be the only person who likes Phil Baroni.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like Babalu is out now. Was looking forward to that fight a lot.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Robbsville said:


> Cool that looks like a good card already, I must be the only person who likes Phil Baroni.


No I'll be going for Baroni definitely.



Simmi said:


> Looks like Babalu is out now. Was looking forward to that fight a lot.


What happened? An injury?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

D.P. said:


> What happened? An injury?


Little Babalu is on the way and he wants to spend time with the family.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Little Babalu is on the way and he wants to spend time with the family.


Ah I see. That's understandable as well. So will there be a replacement, or will that fight be cancelled altogether?....so many questions lol. :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Ah I see. That's understandable as well. So will there be a replacement, or will that fight be cancelled altogether?....so many questions lol. :thumb02:



Feijao is still scheduled to fight. They haven't announced an opponent yet. I'd like to see him fight Randalman.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Feijao is still scheduled to fight. They haven't announced an opponent yet. I'd like to see him fight Randalman.


Oo ok good. I still want to see him fight. And i don't think they'd want to do that to Randleman so early on lol....let him beat a can first.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IDK my guys have been falling latley...Frank, Cantwell, Radach....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> IDK my guys have been falling latley...Frank, Cantwell, Radach....


Well I think with Randleman, he just has to weather an early storm, and he'll be good. But yeah, this hasn't been a good month as a fan.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice. Idk who Hamman is, but he looks like a tough opponent.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Nice. Idk who Hamman is, but he looks like a tough opponent.


He is. He's a well rounded fighter who likes to brawl it out. His only loss was controversial as hell to Suganuma.

He avenged the loss. By stoppage. Dude is tough as hell, Feijao can't look past him. It would be a mistake.


----------



## awesome (Apr 23, 2009)

Lawler, Feijao, Riggs is whom I'm picking


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

Great card, but hosting it in St. Louis and not in San Jose. Really? Both Diaz and Shields are local boys, and people in this area love them!

Can't wait to see Lawler and Shields step into the cage next month! Jake has noticeably bulked up, and he's in great shape, looking forward to challenging a top MW.

Nick also is in great shape, but hope he doesn't try to brawl with Smith. IMO he needs to take him down and work for a sub, which he'd likely be able to get at some point.

If Baroni comes in shape, Riggs will be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Santos is off of this card. He'll be headlining June 16 against Joe Villasenor.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I just read that Rogers is fighting Alistair for the HW title? Anybody know anything about this...did I just go to a bad source? If it is true, Alistair will win this no matter where it goes and I've been waiting for Rogers to be exposed.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I just read that Rogers is fighting Alistair for the HW title? Anybody know anything about this...did I just go to a bad source? If it is true, Alistair will win this no matter where it goes and I've been waiting for Rogers to be exposed.


That fight is not confirmed.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think jake shields has the skill to beat lawler...but to me that fight could go either way...diaz better win his fight....and the only other fight i care to watch is phil baroni vs. riggs, it could be super exciting or a giant borefest...


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got tickets for this event. I'm excited.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is a great card I eagerly await June to arrive. Lawler Shields should be fight of the night.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Arlovski-Rogers may send up some fireworks as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah I think AA/Rogers will steal fotn, or might just get kotn.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Robbsville said:


> Cool that looks like a good card already, I must be the only person who likes Phil Baroni.


Nah, phil has decent fan base..( some just afraid to admit it)


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

Randomus said:


> Great card, but hosting it in St. Louis and not in San Jose. Really? Both Diaz and Shields are local boys, and people in this area love them!
> 
> Can't wait to see Lawler and Shields step into the cage next month! Jake has noticeably bulked up, and he's in great shape, looking forward to challenging a top MW.
> 
> ...


Lawler is training near Saint Louis at Hughes's gym. Also Saint Louis has never had a major fight, but had huge ratings for a lot of the shows on CBS, NBC, Showtime and Spike. As far as I know ticket sales have been very good.

Arlovski added to the card is awesome. Hopefully T. Woodley makes it on Showtime, legit prospect...all-american at Mizzou, good standup for a wrestler. Jesse Finney has been a big name in STL martial arts for a long time, he coached the team on whatever that Chuck Norris kickboxing fight league on VS was called. Don't know anything about his ground game though.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

arloski by tko or ko 3rd round


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is going to be a hell of an event. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hammen is off of this card.

Mike Kyle is taking his place.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kyle VS Randleman*

How good is Kyle and what kind of a threat does he pose to Randleman?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> How good is Kyle and what kind of a threat does he pose to Randleman?


Kyle VS Feijao

Randleman VS Mike Whitehead


----------



## MMAflag (Jun 6, 2009)

*official mma flag **first viewing at strikeforce show***

MMA fans, its also exciting to announce that the Official MMA Flag will be carried in the ring by "Iron" Mike Whitehead vs Kevin "Monster" Randleman. This is the first time it has been viewed on Strikeforce. Whitehead spent weeks oversees in Iraq and Korea supporting our military. To support the troops, he will be entering the ring with a U.S.A. flag on one side and the Official MMA Flag on the other.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...What a night of surprises & brainfarts!*

...The Lawler/Shields fight went as expected. I just didn't expect Robbie to leave his head open for the taking in the clinch. That is a no-no against a Gracie BB. No surprises there. That was a Brainfart. Nick Diaz is amazing. His Boxing has always been good, but he's on another level now. Nick's body shots were ripping. Smith got hit with everything but the kitchen sink. I knew Smith was done when Nick dropped him and got his back. Thus another Gracie BB with a Submission. 
...The Baroni/Riggs fight was good. Riggs dominated. That is the best Joe Riggs I have seen. Joe mixed it up very well with his striking and his ground game. Baroni was out on his feet in the 3rd Rd. These catch-weight fights are unpredictable as can be.
...Of course the biggest surprise to us all was the Rogers/Arlovski fight. What was Andre thinking? I was really surprised at how AA fought him. No head movement, no lateral movement and he let a powerslugger like Rogers get off first...another nasty brainfart. 
...How could AA Look so good against Fedor, and lose so badly to Rogers? I think Arlovski's loss to Fedor broke his spirit. When Fedor was asked about AA's fight with Rogers, Fedor correctly stated " Andre didn't use the right stragedy". Dang- if that ain't the truth! A good night of fights. Strikeforce is getting better & better...:thumbsup:


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

I live in St. Louis so needless to say, i was at his event down on the floor.

It really was a great night of fights. i got to get up close and personal to fedor, barnett, slyvia, matt hughes, frank shamrock, etc.

Barnett and Fedor were both there standing next to eachother doing interviews promting thier fight.

The fights were really great, I about soiled myself watching the AA fight. It wasn't really even long enough to critique AA. the bell rang, and from where I was sitting, i could clearly hear Rogers gloves connect to his head lol.

I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Heavyweights in Strikeforce*

Last night proved that Affliction is playing their cards right. They co-promoted the last EliteXC event and now they are doing the same with Strikeforce. I wouldn't be surprised if they start lending other fighters such as Sylvia, Barnett, and even the last Emperor himself. That would be a good card, a unification of the Strikeforce and WAMMA titles. And the way things are going we can expect alot more of this in the future!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

i called the upset with shields over lawler.......ah


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Great*

Good for you but we are looking forward to other things!


----------

